# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shprehje të Tironës

## OBX

Ju lutem me dergoni shprehje tiranese sepse me nevoiten per romanin ne te cilin jam duke punuar??


Shume faleiminderit,
Teuta

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ja po e nis une me nje.

- "Qorr per qorr e kam ne oborr".

----------


## TikTak

qeke ftof mtajare ti teute

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Jom mo i bukri i katunit,

Tiko s'ke kopirajt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## OBX

Faleminderit shume ,por nuk po i di d.m.th. e fjaleve: mtajare dhe kopirajt.

----------


## OBX

Me nevoiten fjalet ofenduese, banale, apo me shkurt  fjale qe perdorin kriminelet. Shprehjet  dhe personazhet nga Tirana duhet t'i pergjigjen natyres kriminalistike te romanit. Te ruhet origjinaliteti i vendit edhe pse e tere ngjarja eshte e krijuar. 

Me shume respekt,
Teuta

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

apo s'po i posto llafet qe do me gjet ,dhe ti qit Tiko nje nga nji n'tironse te vjeter, tuj i fut edhe noj cek.

----------


## TikTak

do boj ene un i website per vete se ska met katnar pa bo

xhuje kjo sdi care o copyright hahahahahahahahaha qeka ene shkrimtare

ta shpjego daja ty shkurt se po shko ora me hik. kopirajt o i gjo e omel si top me hallv hahahahaha

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Tiko,

ajo care, si lexohet anej nga nahija juj, k?

 :ngerdheshje: 

per hater te Tikut edhe nje llaf t'fortesh,

ik mi surrat nallone

----------


## ocean wave

tyc 

si pushka jevgut 

thongsha synin si'filxhon

----------


## ocean wave

kjo dashka me e shajt kaqole, zar*e  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## biligoa

*ne te sateme* - i thua kur dikush te le me goj hapt

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ti goce qeke alamet llape,

shalet trungje,

----------


## OBX

> do boj ene un i website per vete se ska met katnar pa bo
> 
> xhuje kjo sdi care o copyright hahahahahahahahaha qeka ene shkrimtare
> 
> ta shpjego daja ty shkurt se po shko ora me hik. kopirajt o i gjo e omel si top me hallv hahahahaha



Copyright e di cka eshte, por ashtu siq e keni shkruar ju, nuk e kuptova. Never mind, you just want to joke around.

----------


## babybell

festaçi- qe fut ne sherr (fesat - sherr)
demelhone-dembel
germuq-i shtrember
shurrufuth-femer me moral te dobet
veremlie-shendetlige
hasoni i grave-mashkull qe shoqerohet sh me femra
dhits-frikacak
fohem - ngopem
me fugu - vrapoj
osht bo kala - eshte dehur
tubestafkulla - qyqa (hahahaha)
nahi-lagje
me ne - thaj
llacifac-vlleh
kollovar - burre qe jeton te shtepia e se shoqes po perdoret edhe per te share
torre - homoseksual
tajare/sume - prapanica
kaptina - koka

shprehje:
mere me long se mishi maroi - varja, mos e çaj koken
pordhi kali n'dere t'honit - futja kot
kur ta mori vesh pashai i ka dal shpirti fukarait - s'kam kohe hahahaha
pirdh se lerohesh - bjeri se i bie bukur dhe pergjigja eshte: u pjerdhsh ne vesh
u fotfsh ne tajare 
me morsh te ligat
te dalshin ment
te shplafte kolera

etj, etj, etj se u lodha

----------


## Dorontina

> Jom mo i bukri i katunit,
> 
> Tiko s'ke kopirajt


Kam menu qe tirona asht qytet  :buzeqeshje: 
une isha ne restorent tirona e nji shoqe e imja gazetare e thiren ne telefon tha : qe jon n'Tiron  :me dylbi: 
euuuu u tuta sa lerg shkova ..........

----------


## OBX

Faleminderit shume. Keto fjale dhe shprehje do te jen shume ndihmese. 
Cdo te mire,
Teuta





> festaçi- qe fut ne sherr (fesat - sherr)
> demelhone-dembel
> germuq-i shtrember
> shurrufuth-femer me moral te dobet
> veremlie-shendetlige
> hasoni i grave-mashkull qe shoqerohet sh me femra
> dhits-frikacak
> fohem - ngopem
> me fugu - vrapoj
> ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Babybell , tajare nuk i thone prapanices, por aeroplanit. 
Me sa di une jo fesatchije, por fesate .  ( me duket se jo rremujaxhie, por mistrece...)
Torre, ska lidhje me dialektin tiranas, por me vete fatin e njerit ne Tirane. (lol)

Nje nga shprehjet qe me kujtohet tani: " Ja 'Suf e m'grric me zor ". Qe perkthehet: Dashke sherr me duket . Ose ..Po e kerko dajakun vete.  :ngerdheshje: 

Do lexoj njehere cfare kane shkruar edhe te tjeret, qe te mos perseris...

----------


## MI CORAZON

[QUOTE=OBX;1759759]Me nevoiten fjalet ofenduese, banale, apo me shkurt  fjale qe perdorin kriminelet. Shprehjet  dhe personazhet nga Tirana duhet t'i pergjigjen natyres kriminalistike te romanit. Te ruhet origjinaliteti i vendit edhe pse e tere ngjarja eshte e krijuar. 

Me shume respekt,
Teuta


Se tani e lexova. Per c'lloj kriminelash "nga Tirana" do te besh roman ti Teuta?  Ku ka kriminel tirons ( nga tironsit e vertete , jo pseudo) . Mos me lini t'ja fus kot ju te tjeret. Kriminelet e vertete as ia kane haberin ketyre fjaleve qe po shkrujm ne ktu. Ata perdorin gjuhe tjeter, qe me mire mos e imitoj ...se s'dua te pergjithesoj e te fyej disa krahina. 

E dyta, per c'lloj krimineli do shkruash ti ? Se krimi perfshin edhe kupolen , pjesetaret e se ciles kane mbaruar studimet e kane mastera e s'perdorin fjalor banal fare. I mean, hiqen esnafe. Me duket se i ke hyre detit ne kembe me Tiranen, megjithate ...te uroj suksese!   :Lulja3:

----------


## BOKE

Fjale e forte per mua eshte fjala "shker*dhate*".

Zakonisht perdoret ne kuptimin e keq, por perdoret edhe per mire; per nje njeri te shkathet
"kush mër, ai? ai eshte shker*dhate* mër; kush ja hudh atit".  :ngerdheshje:

----------

